# Disclaimer



## Bob Hubbard

Welcome to the Health Forum.

The information here is not intended to replace the attention or advice of a physician and/or health care professional. Any person who wishes to pursue a course and/or action to prevent, treat, and/or manage their, or any other person's health concerns should always first consult a qualified health professional. None of the information, statements, and/or links contained on this web site is to be used in place of medical advice from a health professional, and/or medical practitioner. Nothing on this site is meant to imply a person should take actions toward medical treatment without the consent and/or supervision of his/her doctor and/or specialist. 

By using any of our forums or other content, you agree to hold MartialTalk.com and assignees, licensees, officers and directors harmless for any loss, claim or damage arising from your use of any of the advice, suggestions, information and ideas obtained from any of the links, forums and other content. 

Other restrictions apply.  See Forum Rules for full details.

:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

That's a good reminder, Bob. Personally, I'm continually astounded when I see folks asking for or giving Medical advice over the Internet for issues that ONLY A LICENSED PHYSICIAN AFTER AN IN-PERSON EXAM is qualified and legally permitted to give.


----------

